# Any New Beetles going to H20



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

H20 is one of if not thee biggest VW show on the east coast. It is held in Ocean City Md on Sept 25th and 26th. Any NB's headn down? Wanna get a little GTG, if so, post up. Anybody goin?


----------



## .:R 3 2 ONE (May 4, 2006)

Hey I'll be there with my girlfriend and some friends. Not sure if we're rollin in my R32 or her Turbo-S but either way i promise my presence in a Mk4... :thumbup:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I am still debating whether to bring the beetle or the audi. I want to bring the photo equipment so I will most likely just end up in the audi... but who knows. I'll decide that morning.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I'll be bringing the bug. 

(Smileybug over on the Org, so you already know I'm coming )


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

im a no go this year, took too many vacations. 

I may go down sunday just to look around and take some photos but in the jetta


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

My wife just bought an 00 Beetle GLS and she is super excited to bring it. This is her 3rd H2Oi. I'll be in my 07 Wolfsburg rolling in a crew of 8 from south jersey. See you all there!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Was hoping to cruise down in the RUF BUG, but some stuff just came up that unfortunately is gonna prevent me from being able to go.


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

ill be there headin down saturday morning anyone else headin down sat morning and want to cruise down?


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

Would love to check out that VR6 swap. Me thinkin we need a GTG on Sat night?


----------



## drftr1 (Jan 31, 2005)

me and the girl friend will be rolling down from ma in her 02 snap orange turbo beetle


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

HollywoodsBug said:


> Was hoping to cruise down in the RUF BUG, but some stuff just came up that unfortunately is gonna prevent me from being able to go.


Man that sucks !!!!! Guess your gonna make me drive all the way up there to check out the Ruffster. It would be worth the drive.....I really dig your car.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

There is a mk IV meet saturday night at 7 at the Ocean Plaza Mall. There is already about 40 cars showing up, so I think this would be a good spot for a NB gtg as well. I talked to the girl headin the thing up and she said we were more then welcomed....so there it is 7 pm sat. Be there.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

2003NBTurboS said:


> Man that sucks !!!!! Guess your gonna make me drive all the way up there to check out the Ruffster. It would be worth the drive.....I really dig your car.


Thanks man! :thumbup:

Yeah a combination of some "work" stuff and some "personal" stuff is just making it impossible. 

You're welcome to stop up anytime. 

Have a great tripi. The weather's looking' good. :beer:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I think if we're going to have a NB gtg, it should be all NBs. All I ever do is hang out with Mk4s here with my local club. I want to be around other NBs and owners without the other Mk4 crowd around. Just my opinion. So not sure if I'll be making it to that if we're meeting at the Mk4 gtg.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

I agee. I would be down with a all NB gtg. All we need is a place an some peeps to show up. Hell pick the time an spot and I will be there. I just figured we fit in the mkIV realm and they already had a spot picked out. So.....lets try it again....who up for a NB gtg. Roll Call please...with a meet spot suggestion.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

2003NBTurboS said:


> Man that sucks !!!!! Guess your gonna make me drive all the way up there to check out the Ruffster. It would be worth the drive.....I really dig your car.


That's like 300miles, he can get his rotors dirty you know


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

im down for what ever pick a time and place and ill meet ya guys there


----------



## drftr1 (Jan 31, 2005)

me too ill meet were ever and when ever just post up a time and place


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

Rockerchick said:


> I think if we're going to have a NB gtg, it should be all NBs. All I ever do is hang out with Mk4s here with my local club. I want to be around other NBs and owners without the other Mk4 crowd around. Just my opinion. So not sure if I'll be making it to that if we're meeting at the Mk4 gtg.


The Ocean Plaza Mall has a huge parking lot, we don't have to park with the other cars at the Mk4 meet. I was just trying to get a gtg with NB's involved. Since no one came up with anything else I threw it out there. I have been trying for 2 weeks to get something organized, hell make that 2 years. So I say we still meet at the mall parking lot, but away a little from the Mk4 meet. So come on smilebug, we need to see ya there. Please ???????? We need as many NB's as possible.


----------



## no-blue-screen (Apr 18, 2007)

I may bring the TDI beetle down...still thinking about it.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

BRING IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tonight at 7 Ocean Plaza Mall......be there !!


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

I only saw 3 other NB's last night. The cops had 1 pulled over on my way home around 11:30. Saw a Audi do a hard launch off a stop light, sounded good. Made me feel all giddy inside. I love H20.


----------



## LPSimpsons87 (Jun 12, 2002)

hey lowbug was yours the green one with the 24v parked by itself? Very nice swap!


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah that was me the lone ranger in the new beetle wild class. thanks for the props i really appriciate it.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

So whats the verdict? 1 beetle in wild class? any pics of beetles, looks like we didnt miss much


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Damn, the Beetle turnout EVERYWHERE seems to be getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah i was the only beetle in wild and they took the rest of the new beetles and put them with the new rabbits:screwy:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I was at H2O with my Bug, but not showing...I was over in Club Parking with our local club. Didn't make it to the meet...ended up at the Boardwalk that night. Saw a few NBs running around. I got a wave from a black one with FelixVW plates on it, if I remember correctly.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

lowbug2001 said:


> yeah i was the only beetle in wild and they took the rest of the new beetles and put them with the new rabbits:screwy:


*reallly wow thats gay, im talking about how they put the 2 classes together.....Im glad I couldnt make the drive down then, due to the fact I had to bake and decorate 35 cakes....How many other beetles showed?*


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

i think if more nb registered they wouldnt of joined the class


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

That's why I didn't show this year. Last year I was the only NB in stock, so I had to park by all the stock Mk4 Jetta's and Golfs. Talk about looking like a red-headed step child. I think they need to change the way they do the judging so all the NB's can park together, no matter what class they show in. There's not much pride taking home first place if your the only one in your class. Next year I say we all show in the same class so at least we can hang out together.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

Rockerchick said:


> I got a wave from a black one with FelixVW plates on it, if I remember correctly.


I saw that car at the meet. It had a cool retro looking luggage rack on top. It was contoured to the roof lines perfectly.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

I really wanted to go to H2O this year but I want gonna enter but my car is way too boring considerimg all the mods everyone else has done....and I'm tired of people giving me grief cause I roll with daisy wheels....I really like them but now I'm starting to doubt them OMG plus I had some new kid at our local GTG say my car was ok till he saw it was automatic, which is pretty rude...I fell in love with the color and the car itself and couldn't help it wasn't manual...luckily one of the boys stuck up for me and said at least my bug was slammed since his MK4 jetta wasn't  theres always next year, I say next year we all try to enter regardless of how many mods we have. At least we can park next to each other and hang out and I'll bring cupcakes LOL


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

mspastrygurl said:


> I'm tired of people giving me grief cause I roll with daisy wheels....I really like them but now I'm starting to doubt them........... At least we can park next to each other and hang out and I'll bring cupcakes LOL


If you like your wheels then thats all that matters....................uuuuuummmmmmmm cupcakes I'm in!!


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah i think everyone should enter no matter whats done to your nb to me its all about hangin out and havin a good time with a scenery of dubs lol not the trophy i hope next year we have a enough nb to make a meet out of it but from what ive seen and people ive talked to less and less nb come to h2o 

also it doesnt matter what other people think of your wheels, mods etc.... you mod your car the way you want it not the way everyone else wants it... to each there own everyone has a different taste on things, just cause its not there style doesnt mean they should down it...


----------



## .:R 3 2 ONE (May 4, 2006)

So we ended up taking my R.... but i really wish we brought her Beetle instead. Oddly enough it would've been way more rare at H2O even though there's only 2k blue R32's total in America :laugh:



.:R 3 2 ONE said:


> Hey I'll be there with my girlfriend and some friends. Not sure if we're rollin in my R32 or her Turbo-S but either way i promise my presence in a Mk4... :thumbup:


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

I was over there at h20 for 3days and honestly couldn't even count a handfull of beetles..lets bring our baby's out next season! ..


----------



## DeJoy (May 28, 2009)

I came down on Sunday with my Beetle. I'm definitely in for a Bug (NB) convoy to H2Oi next year. Not many Bugs...I was very disappointed, but its cool because we can stand out better that way


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

I want to try to go next year but we will see.


----------



## PixieStix5spd (Dec 15, 2007)

Rockerchick said:


> I was at H2O with my Bug, but not showing...I was over in Club Parking with our local club. Didn't make it to the meet...ended up at the Boardwalk that night. Saw a few NBs running around. I got a wave from a black one with FelixVW plates on it, if I remember correctly.





2003NBTurboS said:


> I saw that car at the meet. It had a cool retro looking luggage rack on top. It was contoured to the roof lines perfectly.


*waves!* That was Ollie & I. Woulda had Stella there with me adding another Bug to the crowd, but decided to leave her behind (I really need to find an electrical guru. ). Was semi-last minute that we decided to go, so we were just in the general parking area. there were a couple interesting bugs over there, actually. Stopped by ncdubs a couple times to visit the Chrises, but you weren't over there then. 




sumtenzfunky said:


> I was over there at h20 for 3days and honestly couldn't even count a handfull of beetles..lets bring our baby's out next season! ..


Saw quite a lot of them running around town and was excited, but i guess a lot of them were locals or regular vacationers.. oh well.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

The Chrises stayed a few blocks down from where the rest of us Raleigh NCDubbers were staying. 

Glad that I know who that was now! I had the blue Bug. My hubby was driving when I got the wave, which is why you didn't get one back (he didn't even see it, but I did!). 

Doubt my bug will be there next year. We're planning on taking our Mk1 Jetta TD up next year since we're finishing the rebuild hopefully in the next few months. I don't like being tied down to having to drive that entire way by myself so one car will be making the trek for now. But I'm sure my car will get back up again sometime.


----------



## .:R 3 2 ONE (May 4, 2006)

*H2Oi*





































...and our trio...


----------

